# Fuji Team Issue



## Streamwood Steve (Oct 15, 2008)

I am a newbie to road riding. I have a Fuji Cross Comp that I bought last year. I was riding on some rougher trails at the time. Now I have gotten more comfortable on the bike, I found that I like road riding. I have changed out some of the components (wheels, chainrings) on the Cross Comp so it is set up almost like a road bike. But like many I have caught the carbon fiber bug.

I have a line on a 2006 used Team Issue at a great price. I like to go fast, but I am more of a weekend distance guy with no plans on racing. Is this bike a good fit for this kind of riding?


----------



## mherm (Mar 5, 2009)

hey Steve,

I've had my 06 Team for about 2yrs now it's done ~ 9000km mainly commuting with the odd 100km ride on the weekend.

I think it's a good bike, responsive when you take off, light in the hills and the 105 front / ultegra rear derailleur works great when maintained.

if you like how the bike feels and price is right then go for it - you'll get good service out of it.


----------



## mherm (Mar 5, 2009)

forgot to mention that I did have my cranks upgraded to FSA Gossamer Mega Exo Compact under warranty as I had compatibility issues with the first set, Truvativ Elita Compact GXP.

new cranks work a treat!


----------



## Standalone (Nov 24, 2009)

someone, I think "worst_shot_ever" mentioned in a BF post that his had a relatively long wheelbase. That makes for a nice real-world regular human weekend distance machine.


----------

